# Your country's official residence



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

In the Netherlands the Catshuis (Catshouse) is the official residence for our prime-minister.
I don't know if he actually lives there, because it has just been renovated



















during the renovation:










Show us your PM's/presidents/Dictators cribs


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

PERU'S GOVERNMENT PALACE, the CASA DE PIZARRO










BTW: The flag on the left is the Cusco flag, not the Gay flag.









Side view









The Casa de Pizarro and the Plaza Mayor at night.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Bundeshaus Bern (for Brazilians - has sometimes something to do with Bunda )

After Inauguration:









And 100 years later today:









Mostly the Bundesplatz (the square in front) looks like this


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Three Official Reidences at Orchard Road:
The Istana, the official residence of the President of Singapore:

















Before renovation:









Middle Gate with guard house.









Entrance:









West Drawing Room:











Sri Temasek, official residence of the Prime Minister:











A house called The Villa, the official residence of the Attorney-General:










_______________________________________________________________

Command House, official residence to the Chief of Army:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

Number Ten Downing Street, the UK's Prime Minister's official residence, has to be the most boring-looking official residence of a head of government in the world. It is an ordinary terraced house, with the brickwork blackened by soot from Victorian times. Number eleven, next door, is the official residence of the number two guy, and it is bigger than number ten!

It used to be possible to go right up to the front door of the place, but when Margaret Thatcher was PM, a fence was built across the street for security, so the place is virtually invisible now. Apparently, fencing off a public thoroughfare is illegal in English law, but no-one seems to have challenged the government's right to build this particular fence.


----------



## Kiel (Jul 16, 2004)

The Malacanang Palace, official residence of the President of the Republic of the Philippines.


----------



## Trisuno (Dec 29, 2002)

Palais de l'Elysée , official residence of the President of the French Republic






















































































Hôtel de Matignon : official residence of the Prime Minister


----------



## phxmania2001 (Jun 11, 2003)

New York's Governor's Mansion:










Oh, yeah... and that other house...


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Rosenbad to the left is the goverments head quarter


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 23, 2004)

Wow 
The French one is really magnificent


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 23, 2004)

Τhe *Greek Presidential Mansion *
in Hrodou Attikou Street.












Central entrance










Inside





































The president's office












The Prime minister's office (in the same street)
*Maximou Mansion*


----------



## fcarvall (Nov 6, 2004)

Chile's La Moneda Palace (built between 1784 and 1799).

where the president usually lives, now they usually stay at their real homes:



















A few years ago...









Being bombarded by Pinochet to oust the socialist president:














































the building was supposed to become the "the mint" but was later adapted to become the presidential palace, hence the name "La Moneda" which means "The Coin" (the last coin to be mint there was in 1922)









very simple interiors, for a presidential palace




































the Patio de los Naranjos or Orangeries Patio (unlike in France, they can stay out in the open year-round...)


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

> the Patio de los Naranjos or Orangeries Patio (unlike in France, they can stay out in the open year-round...)


It depends on where. In southern France they got them everywhere. I actually got one to in my garden in Sweden.


----------



## Fly Pan Am (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow I like the Peru one a lot.


----------



## fcarvall (Nov 6, 2004)

Ringil said:


> It depends on where. In southern France they got them everywhere. I actually got one to in my garden in Sweden.


Wow that's awesome. I've actually heard that there are palm trees in Sweden, out in the open. Of course they need extra care...


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

> Wow that's awesome. I've actually heard that there are palm trees in Sweden, out in the open. Of course they need extra care...


it depends on where you are. In the most southern part or on islands in the sea they dont need any protection but more north they do.








Falsterbo








Trelleborg
















a bad picture.








Simrishamn


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Polish president's residence:










president's room:


----------



## elsonic (Aug 21, 2003)

the Prime Minister of Québec has an official appartment at the 16th and 17th floors of the Price Building, located in the walled city.










it's more like a luxury condo than an official residence.
































































one of the the views :


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Kiel said:


> The Malacanang Palace, official residence of the President of the Republic of the Philippines.


:O!

Thats amazingly, stunningly, fantastically, BEAUTIFUL! <3


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

Buckingham Palace, official residence of Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

The Prime Minister of the Commonwealth of Australia has two official residences.

The Prime Minister's Lodge in Canberra
Built in 1926








Sorry, I couldn't find a good pic.

The second is Kirribilli House, a waterfront property on Sydney Harbour, opposite Circular Quay. Built in 1855
















Check out the view!!!!!









The Governor-General of the Commonwealth also has two official residences.

Yarralumla, built in 1927.

















Also, Admiralty House, built in the early 1800's, just next to Kirribilli House.


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

Since someone already posted the picture of the house of the governor of California, here are the pictures of the house of the Mexican president (my second nationality).

This is the actual home of the President, Los Pinos. (Which seems to be a small villa of houses). Still, one of the leading presidential candidates has promised to open the space to the public as he intends to move back the official residence to the city.


























Palacio Nacional, which was supposed to be the official residence (initially built by Cortez).


















The Diego Rivera murals inside


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

*Indonesia presidential residences. (All these palaces were initially built for the Governor-Generals of the Dutch East Indies.)*









*Istana Merdeka (Former Weltevreden Palace)*










*Istana Negara (Former Rijswijk Palace)*












































*Istana Bogor (Former Buitenzorg Palace)*


----------



## Cornholio (Mar 2, 2003)

Here is a pic showing the location of Kirribilli House (the PM) and Admiralty House (the GG). As explained earlier, they have 2 official residences, one in the Nations Capital (Canberra) and one in the nations biggest city (Sydney).



Admiralty House is on the left and Kirribilli House the smaller one on the right.
The North side of the Sydney Harbour Bridge is visible at top left.


----------

